# Lap dogs?



## hankwheels (Jan 11, 2009)

Generally speaking, do chihuahuas make good lap pets?
I'm sure when they are puppies, they are going to be too energetic to want to just sit on your lap, but when they grow older, can they be trained at all to be a lap dog?

I would love to have a lap dog because I am a big cuddler.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Chihuahuas have different personalities like all other breeds but for the most part my boys are both lap dogs. Yoshi has been even as a 9 week old puppy as he has never been that active. chibi started settling down when he was around 1 yr old. It would probably depend on the personality of your pup but I would imagine that eventually he/she would end up being what you refer to a lap dog;-) Mine are under my blanket on my lap right now and this is where they stay most of the time, LOL;-)


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

zoe was fully prepared to be a little passive lap dog, but my hubby LOVES to play with her too much and wouldnt let her be calm and passive!


----------



## Jenn4872 (Jan 9, 2009)

My chi is almost 5 months old. When he isn't running around playing, he's in my lap or he also likes to get right next to my leg.


----------



## CaseyC (Nov 11, 2008)

Sami is 8 mos. old and is very active but has always been a cuddler. Even when he's playing he's usually in my lap!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

dexter is on my lap right now, he likes to stay on when i'm online or just watching a movie but when he gets annoyed he shakes his head LOL...so cute ...sometimes he bumps his head under the table while doing that or the arm of the rolly chair :x


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Bruce (1 yr.) has always liked to be on my lap...or anywhere on me for that matter (belly, legs, shoulders, head  ) If I am sitting, he is sitting on me.

Lola just likes to be nearby. Lying against my feet or in the bend of my knees when I'm laying down. 

I agree that each individual chi is different in what they prefer exactly. The breed as a whole seems like a bunch of cuddlebugs though, hehe


----------



## MissB (Sep 6, 2008)

Like said above they're all very individual.
Both my boys love to cuddle up in my lap and can stay there for hours!
Rosie on the other hand loves to be where I am and very close(cuddles up to my legs and such) but for some reason she's not in to cuddling in my lap. But it's getting more and more to the point where she'll hang out for a while in my lap


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

George and Arlee are lap dogs, as soon as I sit on the sofa, no matter where in the house they are, they run up and get in my lap. Chloe (who's not full Chi) has no desire to sit on my lap. She will just come up to me every so often for a reassuring rub then go to the top of the sofa to sleep.


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

When i am watching tv Dixie loves to get under the blanket ! she is a blanket dog!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody is a lap dog. He is a real lover. He loves to play, but he wants to be right with you all the time. I make a point of holding him on my lap at least a couple hours a day, usually while I am watching TV or making phone calls, etc. (It forces me to slow down and sit down too). LOL. When I pick him up and put him on my lap, he knows he gets a special rawhide type bone to chew on (that I only give him when he's on my lap) and he immediately starts looking for it.  

After he chews for awhile he usually gets sleepy and goes to sleep on my lap. It's so cute. He usually sleeps so hard that you can look in his mouth, etc. and he won't even wake up. LOL!

I hope he stays so sweet and loveable as he grows as I've always wanted a little lap dog and he is!

Brodysmom


----------



## TippysMom (Jan 2, 2009)

Tippy is 10 months old. She came home at 10 weeks and has been a lap dog/leg cuddler since day one.

She is very active in her waking hours and if she isn't sleeping in my lap, she's on her pillow. Generally, she'll let me know what she's up for. Sometimes she'll start out in my lap and then get up and go to her pillow, or vice versa.

It's a safe bet that most Chi's are lap dogs of some sort


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Jack and Ollie are mad but still like sleeping on mammy's lap in front of the telly


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

At some time all 3 of mine have been lap dogs. It is always interesting when all 3 want to snooze on my lap at the same time. They end up kind of like a sandwich with CoCo on the bottom, Tink on the top and Cotton in the middle. I better be comfy when they settle down because there isn't any moving once they are on me. lol


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

We had an RSPCA longcoat chihuahua at the kennels where i work once and he was lovely. We used to let him out with us on our breaks and lunch and the whole time he just loved to be cuddled and would lie like a baby in our laps, he was the sweetest


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

It depends on the individual personalty of the chi. However, in my experience, all my chis love to sit and cuddle on our laps. 

In fact, Bella and Lina want to sit/cuddle on my husband's lap at the _same_ time:


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

No lap dog here im afraid lol, Rocky is too busy playing and running around the place. It all depends on the individual personality of the dog. If he is sleeping in the living room he is on the sofa next to you though. Rocky is 9 months old and still very much and energetic puppy, I get tired just watching him play.


----------



## hankwheels (Jan 11, 2009)

Bella & Lina's Mom said:


> In fact, Bella and Lina want to sit/cuddle on my husband's lap at the _same_ time:


 That is ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE. Thank-you for sharing such a precious picture.


----------



## pickychi (Jan 13, 2009)

I would say majority of Chi's would like to snuggle on your lap.
All of mine would crawl in my skin if they could. 
What I find with mine is that they like to lick your hands, especially if you stroke them and then stop. I think it's a way of saying carryon!!!
I wouldn't be without them. X pickychi


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

nadia has been a lap dog since the day i brought her home. she would much rather be on my lap cuddling than be down playing...lol


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Bailey is more of a shoulder dog, since I can sit in my recliner with my laptop. He just sits there and chews on a toy/treat (or whaps me upside the head with it) and watches what I do on here. When he gets tired, he curls up and sticks his nose against my ear and I listen to him breath until he decides to wake up. I love it!


----------



## ANABELLE'S MOM (Oct 14, 2008)

My anabelle is 3 yrs old and she loves sitting in my lap! She tries to sit in my lap before im even down on the couch! I'm always tell her to give me a min!


----------



## lgahr (Dec 16, 2008)

I wish my chihuahua was a lap dog. I have tried and tried, but alas, she feels her place is to climb up the front of me hooking her little feet in buttons or bra until she makes it on my shoulder and there she wants to sit. Perched on my shoulder like a parrot on a pirate!

She has also started sleeping with me which accounts for the stiff neck I have developed because she still wants to be on my shoulder with her little head under my chin.......

I think I have a problem.

I wish I had a lap dog.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

My Roxy was such a lap dog, almost to much. Then it was a shock when I got Zoey she would NOT sit in my lap or nap with me at all. It was so frustrating. BUT now at 10 months she is turning into a great lap dog (finally) and will nap with me now.


----------



## AstronomicalDawn (Jan 12, 2009)

lgahr said:


> I wish my chihuahua was a lap dog. I have tried and tried, but alas, she feels her place is to climb up the front of me hooking her little feet in buttons or bra until she makes it on my shoulder and there she wants to sit. Perched on my shoulder like a parrot on a pirate!


That's funny, my grandma used to have a chihuahua who did the exact same thing! No matter who or where it was, she had to sit on your shoulder like a bird!

My Lola is such a lap dog! She is about 10 weeks old and is obviously very playful and hyper, but as soon as you sit down she _has_ to be in your lap! She is content to just sit in anyone's lap for hours! 

_I love it!_:love5:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Most chi's are designed to be a lap dog. If you really want one just get a puppy from a breeder that wants to interact with you rather than playing on its own and it will probably turn into a cuddlebug!
Adam likes to sleep next to me usually resting his head on me. Hannah tho will scratch at your jumper or dressing gown until she can climb in and disappear from sight!(must be the dacshund in her!) I am usually to be found under a blanket of furry bodies. The most so far has been 5 cats, 1 kitten and 2 dogs on my tiny 2 seater settee!!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I think it depends on the dog's personality. Not all dogs are lap dogs. My Minky is not really a lap dog, but she likes to sit next to me and when she feels like it, she'll hop on my lap. Most of time, she'd prefer to run around and play with her toys or sleep on her favorite blankie. My little one, Annabelle on the other hand likes to be in my lap every chance she gets. She'll even follow me to the bathroom and wait on the bathroom rug until I'm finished, so it really depends.


----------



## 4chis (Dec 16, 2008)

Chihuahuas are the epitome of lap dog! I have 4 and when I sit, their sitting with me. When I lay down, their laying with me!


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

dodge is a parrot dog to lol


----------

